# "Junior Canadian Rangers Honour Comrade’s Memory"



## The Bread Guy (24 Oct 2016)

I felt this needed to be shared ...


> Junior Canadian Rangers and members of the Canadian Armed Forces paid tribute at the funeral on Saturday for a Junior Ranger who committed suicide in Fort Albany, a small Cree community on the coast of James Bay.
> 
> Garrett Tomagatick, 13, died on October 15, the result, according to his family and others, of bullying and constant comments about problems with his weight. His death occurred after his sister, Thomasania, 27, took her own life on March 6 of last year. Garrett’s death was the fourth suicide in Fort Albany this year.
> 
> ...





Garrett Tomagatick – Photo Credit: Tomagatick Family​


----------



## my72jeep (24 Oct 2016)

Rest In Peace young Ranger


----------



## RocketRichard (24 Oct 2016)

RIP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

